# If you could only own two pistols ?



## dman (May 14, 2012)

I was just wandering , if you could only own two caliber pistols , what would they be and why ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me?
Two identical, slightly-modified, M1911s in .45 ACP.

Well, now: Isn't that strange? That happens to be exactly what I do own.
(Among other things, of course.)

Why?
One backs-up the other: Replacement gun, parts-gun, wife's "serious social encounter" pistol.
Both guns use the exact same holsters.
Both guns use the exact same magazines.
Both guns use the exact same spare parts.
Both guns use the exact same ammunition.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I second that, only with Beretta 96's............................


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

My HK USP 9MM and my S&W Model 41 22lr.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Me?
> Two identical, slightly-modified, M1911s in .45 ACP.
> 
> Well, now: Isn't that strange? That happens to be exactly what I do own.
> ...


+1 I like the way Steve thinks.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Is the question only 2 pistols or 2 calibers?


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Glock 19 - availability of 9mm ammo, size, concealability, reliability, and after market parts plentiful.
Ruger SB .44 magnum - do-all caliber, from target to big game, and able to be used at farily long range....150 yards or better.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm taking this as 2 calibers.

For survival it would be a 22 for food and I'd convert my Commander to 45Super for larger 4 legged protection,and just use standard 45s as usual.

If I have a rifle for food,it would be my Beretta 92 for the abundance of ammo thanks to Nato.I would be hardpressed not to have one of the 1911s,but the USPf 45 might take it's place.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

This,










And this from the Fifth Element which is the ZF-1 and contains a machine gun, rocket launcher, poison arrow launcher, net launcher, flamethrower, and a freeze ray


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

sig p238 for concealment and glock 27 for more power


----------



## velo99 (May 21, 2012)

What I have now would suffice. Ruger P89 three high cap mags. Ruger Vaquero 45 colt 7-1/2" SAA capable of firing 260 gr xtp @ 1100 FPS, accurate to 100 yds. Hit 4 in the 5 from fifty yards last week. I reload, have 1300 rds of 9mm & 600ish 45 colt.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Have to like Steve's idea of 1911 x2 for all the reasons he gave. But since we're mostly talking about two different pistols one would be my Glock 19 and the other would be a Kimber 1911 just 'cause I want one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P229 e2


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm basically already doing this with my two carry guns, even though I own more,

Glock 30 .45 ACP and Smith & Wesson 642 .38 snubbie


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My choice would be

Sig Sauer P220 in .45 cal.










And a

Sig Sauer P226 in 9mm










Same size & battery of arms.

High quality weapons.

:smt1099


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Glock 19 9mm - good caliber, high capacity, easy to shoot, carry and hide.

Berretta 70 22LR - 22LR is a do-almost-anything caliber that can be used for anything from defense to hunting. The Model 70 is accurate enough for both tasks and compact enough to carry easily.


----------



## Kustom_efekt (May 25, 2012)

Pair of third gen g19s

Like said earlier--redundancy is the main reason (common parts, same mags, etc)

But g19 because g17 mags also fit, as well as factory 33 round mags fit. If two of those mags won't get you out of a situation then something is deff wrong


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Charliefox

Most folks don't know what a Beretta Mdl. 70 is

I do ....










I don't know if you've seen the short article - it's worth reading -

Mossad used them.

Tactical-Life.com » Israeli Mossad .22 LRS

:smt1099


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

S&W 686- .357 magnum
Ruger MKII- .22LR


Reason? Getting food may end up as important as defense. Nothing I can't kill to eat with these two. Anything the .357 can't kill is too big to p*** off, much less try to eat! The Ruger MKII would probably end up being the most important gun to have.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

dman said:


> I was just wandering , if you could only own two caliber pistols , what would they be and why ?


I concentrate on the two calibers of pistols that I carry, the 9x19mm and the .45 ACP. I don't consider any of the .22 LR's I have as a deliberate self defense choice. JMHO.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Here's my choice. P220, P226, and a .22 kit for the 220. Counts as two, right ?


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the Sig P220 also but I think I'd still go with my Wilson CQB and my S&W Model 41.


----------



## Kbaugh (Jun 2, 2012)

I absolutely love my Springfield 1911 the best out of any handgun I've ever owned. But with that said, I'd still have to choose my XDM .45 3.8 because of the durability, ease of maintainance, and reliability in harsh conditions. The second would be my Desert Eagle .44 mag because I've found it to be very reliable for me, very accurate, the availability of ammo, a great all around hunting round, the self defense aspect in bear country and the ability to quickly reload the weapon with another magazine to hopefully stop a charging beast if needed.


----------



## Kbaugh (Jun 2, 2012)

I do understand the reasons that the Desert Eagle is considered to be over zealous and or ridiculous. But after I shot one, and now that I own one. I've found it to be quite a useful piece with its caliber interchangeability and dare I say, power to size ratio. And I forgot to mention in my previous post that I would also have the Eagle chambered in .50AE while walking through bear country, and chambered in .44 mag for hunting. Excuse my excessiveness and ranting on about the Desert Eagle. I realize it's not the greatest thing in earth and is very excessive in many cases. I'm just becoming happier and happier with it every time I shoot it. I didn't care for them at all until I tried one out. I didn't expect to appreciate it as much as I am now. It's fairly new to me so I'm rambling on a bit. I will however say, you should at least try it before you knock it. You just may sing a different tune, or maybe not.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd cheat and get a third. Maybe a couple of revolvers - since they are not officially "pistols".


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone said a 220 and a 226 with a 22 conversion kit.

How about a 250 with different frames, so one pistol is full size, compact, and sub compact. Oh yeah -- also different calibers, if you feel you need that. So, you have what is officially one pistol with different sets of "clothes".

Second pistol a Glock 17. Then a couple of pistol caliber carbines, and some revolvers.

TWO pistols - problem solved. If I were to cheat and get a third pistol -- we are looking at a good 1911.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

dondavis3 said:


> @ Charliefox
> 
> Most folks don't know what a Beretta Mdl. 70 is
> 
> ...


I'd buy one in a heartbeat if I could find one. I shot one years ago and have wanted one ever since! I've read that article several times - always enjoyable Thanks for the post!


----------



## strat23 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good question - I approached this by looking at my modest collection and thinking what 2 would I keep if I had to sell everything else off (a very real possibility given my current financial situation). The two I would keep would be my Series 70 Colt Govt model .45 and my S&W 586 .357 L-frame. Lots of years on those guns, fond memories, and I shoot them very well.


----------

